# Alternative TiVo UK TV Listings



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,

Is there anyway to use one of the many other FREE UK TV listings on a networked TiVo?

Cheers!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

This is a banned topic for discussion here, so long as the TiVo subscription remains available in the UK.


----------



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

TCM2007 said:


> This is a banned topic for discussion here, so long as the TiVo subscription remains available in the UK.


Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Just buy a TiVo with a lifetime sub from eBay and stop worrying about it :up:


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Chill out.

It's not allowed to be discussed here. Yes it can be done. No it isn't easy. No nobody here will help you.

I like the "Merry Christmas to you too" what you're asking is, at best, immoral - hardly in the Christmas spirit, is it?


----------



## cjrees (Dec 25, 2007)

blindlemon said:


> Just buy a TiVo with a lifetime sub from eBay and stop worrying about it :up:


I'm interseted in a TIVO, but want to record KBS (Korean TV) for my wife from a hot bird satelite (13east?)

Will the TIVO get the program info?

Chris


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

TiVo doesn't even supply programme info for some channels we receive via the Sky service.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cjrees said:


> I'm interseted in a TIVO, but want to record KBS (Korean TV) for my wife from a hot bird satelite (13east?)


Its entirely possible it may pop up on Astra at 19.2 degrees East and be in the Sky EPG eventually given that there are loads of Asian language channels already in the Sky EPG.

But as Ashley has indicated none of these channels have any EPG listings supported by Tivo or their EPG data supplier Tribune.

So not much hope really.

Better to buy a general (non Sky) sat box PVR that can record channels from this satellite position that is in its EPG.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> Its entirely possible it may pop up on Astra at 19.2 degrees East and be in the Sky EPG eventually given that there are loads of Asian language channels already in the Sky EPG.


Why would the Sky EPG bother with channels on a different satellite?


----------



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Chill out.
> 
> It's not allowed to be discussed here. Yes it can be done. No it isn't easy. No nobody here will help you.
> 
> I like the "Merry Christmas to you too" what you're asking is, at best, immoral - hardly in the Christmas spirit, is it?


I have no problem asking the question at all. I really enjoy my Tivo and have done since the day I bought it. It's well outside of it's warranty and I've paid my tenner per month for years. I have run Microsoft OS's on my PC's since V2.01 running on a 286, I have no problem writing my own code for my PC or using another vendors software on a Microsoft OS PC. I own my TiVo and I can also add value to it by running alternative software compiled for it or downloading alternative TV listings etc etc. I fully understand that this forum doesn't want this subject aired here - fine, but as I say. It's my software platform and I can chose to run any software I wish on it. Hardly "imorral"?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You can do want you like with your TiVo - but this forum has rules!

THREAD CLOSED


----------

